# KSBC Michigan State Championship



## madirish (Jun 17, 2009)

June 26 and 27
Auburn Hills MI

Anyone planning on attending? I'll be there with my brothers. It would be nice to meet some of you.

http://www.auburn-hills.org/departme...y/BBQ2009.aspx


----------



## capt dan (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a grad party  to cook for, or else I would be.  Just so ya know , It's KCBS..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck to ya, hope  they get enough entries to make it a qualifier.


----------



## madirish (Jul 7, 2009)

My team came in 12th out of 17 teams.  Our Ribs came in 6th place.  Chicken and Brisket did us in.  All and all we are happy with the outcome since it was our first competition.  We had a great time and met some really cool people.


----------



## richtee (Jul 8, 2009)

What was your team name? I was there for a short time Sat AM.


----------



## madirish (Jul 16, 2009)

The Brothers Madigan


----------

